# Cooking with a copper casserole dish?



## notjustamom (Nov 9, 2007)

About 20 years ago, my MIL gave me a large oval copper casserole dish, and it hung on our kitchen wall for many years. Eventually I stuffed it away in storage. I've been thinking about our upcoming Thanksgiving dinner, and the fact that I need more casserole dishes---suddenly I remembered the old copper dish that was never used. Could I actually cook with it? Would foods stick to it? (the inside is a shiny silvery color, not sure what it is) I'm just not sure if I should use the old thing or toss it.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 9, 2007)

Wash it thoroughly and give it a try.  It should work fine.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 9, 2007)

I think you should toss it ... I'll send you my mailing address so you toss it the right way .... 

Seriously - it sounds like tin-lined copper. As far as sticking - just grease it like any other casserole. Just a couple of things to keep in mind - it cooks faster than ceramic/Pyrex/other metals and doesn't require as much heat, so I would use it for something not requiring more than 350ºF - and check it a few minutes before the recipe time says.

Second, the tin lining is softer than other metals and can be softened, or melted, at high heats. It can also be easily scratched - so only use wood, silicone or nylon utensils ... metal spoons are a no-no.

Don't be afraid to use it! All cookware has its own particular quirks - you just have to respect them and learn how to use them.


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Nov 9, 2007)

If you toss here is my address 555 5th AVE Des Moines Iowa.  I will pay shipping
   Michel in FTW is right it will cook quicker and scratch much quicker so wooden spoon 
wooden tools time has come.   I have a large collection of copper cooking vessels of all kinds and I will not part with them.  I used to do a lot of table side cooking and have long and short pans for fish and round pans for most other. enjoy your treasure since it came from a family member I would treasure it for that reason alone


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 9, 2007)

Nope I will pay shipping and give you another $20.00 for the pan.I also have a decent copper collection I even have a copper rack on the ceiling to hold my copper pans but my biggest prize is a copper fish steamer with a fish for the handle.


----------



## notjustamom (Nov 10, 2007)

Hmm, well, I guess I will keep it and try it out, thanks!

I used to sell a lot of estate sale finds on eBay, and once I sold an ancient copper pot.  Seriously, it was so old my husband said it looked like something Jesus would have used, lol.  It was handmade.  I sold that ugly old thing for a few hundred dollars.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 10, 2007)

notjustamom said:


> ... I sold that ugly old thing for a few hundred dollars.


 
Humm .. shouldn't that tell you something?


----------



## notjustamom (Nov 11, 2007)

Yep, I've got a houseful of ugly old things, I have a liking for primitive country antiques myself.  That copper pot was too primitive for me, though.  I know it's value was because of it's age and ugliness, which is why I bought it for a couple of bucks in the first place. I knew it was valuable.  But still, it was pretty ugly!


----------



## JoyC (Nov 11, 2007)

*Copper caserole*

I'm catching if you want to toss - last Christmas i gave my daughter a copper caserole - cost over $200 - if MIL is still with you I am sure she would love to see it used
Joyce


----------



## Michael in FtW (Nov 11, 2007)

notjustamom said:
			
		

> Yep, I've got a houseful of ugly old things, I have a liking for primitive country antiques myself. That copper pot was too primitive for me, though. ... But still, it was pretty ugly!


 
Humm ... wonder what I could get for my step-mom in a garage sale?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 11, 2007)

Michael...woodshed!


----------

